# [Canadian NR] 11.48 average of 5 Harris Chan



## Harris Chan (Mar 13, 2009)

Most unfortunate "lucky" average.

Edit: The frame rate feels wrong when you use "High Quality" option. It doesn't improve the picture quality that much anyway.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 13, 2009)

Darn that last solve....I bet you're pretty happy with your average though


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 13, 2009)

Which cube did you use?


----------



## riffz (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome times! I was hoping you'd set a WR that day but oh well.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 13, 2009)

That +2 must have hurt.

2 PLLs? Since the second was H perm, did you do E wrong?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2009)

you'll definately get the WR average next time


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 13, 2009)

*Erik wipes the sweat from his forehead*

*Yu sits in the shadows, with a maniacal smile on his face*


----------



## Jai (Mar 13, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> That +2 must have hurt.
> 
> 2 PLLs? Since the second was H perm, did you do E wrong?



Yep. He did the E from the wrong angle, leaving him with an H perm.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *Erik wipes the sweat from his forehead*
> 
> *Yu sits in the shadows, with a maniacal smile on his face*


LOL, Yu Nakajima is probably too busy with his big cubes to notice.  Either that, or he's secretly planning something big, and he's just waiting for the right time...


----------



## teller (Mar 13, 2009)

VERY impressive. Harris Chan is one to watch!


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2009)

What a shame about the 1st solve.


----------



## RookieN08 (Mar 13, 2009)

harris will get the 3x3WR average one day


----------



## Ton (Mar 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *Erik wipes the sweat from his forehead*
> 
> *Yu sits in the shadows, with a maniacal smile on his face*



I think both of them will not feel to bad if Harris got a WR one day , his times where very consistent and I still see progress. ..guess how many +2 Erik got in his 11.11 WR, 

I think we can see a WR 10.xx very soon...There are now so many cuber 11.xx from many different countries, all have a good shot to set a new WR


----------



## mrCage (Mar 13, 2009)

Who has the higher turn rate?

Erik, Yu, Harris .... someone else ?? Not me for sure 

Per


----------



## thinkdifferent (Mar 13, 2009)

mrCage said:


> Who has the higher turn rate?
> 
> Erik, Yu, Harris .... someone else ?? Not me for sure
> 
> Per



I would think Yu, but that is just by watching his videos vs. Erik's and Harris' videos.

But I'm no expert


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 13, 2009)

Ton said:


> . ..guess how many +2 Erik got in his 11.11 WR,



I'm pretty sure he had only one, and that was on a 12.xx turning into a 14.xx. So, Erik's +2 didn't really make a difference.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 13, 2009)

funny that you first tied Erik with the 11.50 and now you tied Edouard


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 13, 2009)

Imagine if Harris Chan would actually get 5 perfect solves in an average. Harris Chan is awesome!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2009)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Imagine if Harris Chan would actually get 5 perfect solves in an average. Harris Chan is awesome!



Imagine if ANY one of the top speedcubers get 5 perfect solves in an average (or 4 since the worse can be dropped). They'd be awesome too


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 13, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> somerandomkidmike said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if Harris Chan would actually get 5 perfect solves in an average. Harris Chan is awesome!
> ...



Then the WR single would be beaten 5 times in a row. o_0


----------

